# CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET - April 29th



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes - for all of you that have been asking - it's time again for yet another  *CYCLONE COASTER* FREE Swapmeet -* SUNDAY April 29th 2012* - The FREE *CYCLONE COASTER* Swapmeet is 1 week BEFORE our next *CYCLONE COASTER *Sunday ride - As always the *CYCLONE COASTER* Swapmeet *starts @ 7am & goes until 10:30am *- with many here earlier making the deals BEFORE the competition arrives - There is always a great turnout with friends from far & near with great pre war / post war balloon bicycle items to buy & sell -  Loads of bicycles & parts exchanging hands @ these *CYCLONE COASTER* swapmeets with unique & rare items from fellow enthusiast - quality not quantity is the norm @ these small *CYCLONE COASTER* Swapmeets - The FREE *CYCLONE COASTER* swapmeet* will be followed by a short ride to grab lunch somewhere in the area & LEAVES @ 11:15am SHARP from Portfolio Coffeehouse *( where our monthly ride starts from every month )


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 18, 2012)

At the Pike?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 25, 2012)

*Yes it will be at the Pike Bar & Grill*



lobsterboyx said:


> At the Pike?




*Yep -- the swapmeet will be @ the Pike Bar & Grill - THIS SUNDAY - April 29th - 7:00am - 10:30am ---go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details & directions -*_

*NO PARKING in the Pike Parking lot - OR - the alley BEHIND the Pike - you will be towed - thank you 
*_

 ride vintage - Frank


----------



## slick (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not going to make this one guys. Sorry. Bills are killing me. I'm planning on september coming down again for sure! Probably somewhere in between also though but for sure september. Going to hit up the Ventura car show the day before the ride since they fall on the same weekend! SCORE!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 26, 2012)

Bummer Slick, it's always fun having you there.
Danny, I'm still planning on bringing down that Dayton for you right?
Dave, your rack is in Ohio with the rest of the stuff, it's due the 1st so not at the swap, but at the first of the month ride!
everyone else, I have a small car but I have a rack I can put on the back and can bring down some stuff as long as I know someone is taking it. anything that doesn't sell has to fit in the car for the ride after the swap. place your Huffman wants now!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 28, 2012)

yup, bring the dayton down...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2012)

a photo from the ride after the swap.


----------



## poolboy1 (May 4, 2012)

I so wish i can go on one of these rides soon. Every time it is a weekend i work..... One of these days.


----------

